# What is this ?



## Geoff Brooker (16 Sep 2020)




----------



## Geoff Brooker (16 Sep 2020)

Can anyone tell me what this is please ? It came with a job lot of tools I just bought ?


----------



## MikeG. (16 Sep 2020)

It looks like a dovetail or box joint jig.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (16 Sep 2020)

Some sort of dovetail or finger joint jig.


----------



## MikeK (16 Sep 2020)

This looks like a vintage Arcoy Dovetailer from the late 1950's.






File:Im195907PH-Arcoy.jpg - Graces Guide







www.gracesguide.co.uk






Here's a link to an online PDF of the manual.









(PDF) arcoy dovetailer - PDFSLIDE.TIPS


THE ARCOY DOVETAILER Information assembled and edited by John Luby (www.jluby.org.uk/arcoy) THESE PAGES ARE FOR INFORMATION ONLY. ANY AND ALL USE OF THESE INSTRUCTIONS, THE…




pdfslide.tips






Here's a thread on UKW that references a possible source for an Arcoy manual. The link for the John Luby site isn't valid now.









Arcoy Dovetailer


From time to time, people ask about instructions for using these. While clearing out a cupboard, I found a fairly good photocopy of the original maker's instructions, and have scanned them as a .PDF file. If anyone wants a copy, PM me.




www.ukworkshop.co.uk


----------



## Geoff Brooker (16 Sep 2020)

Thanks v much ! I’ll take a look !


----------

